# buttakoferi



## crashbfc (Jan 3, 2005)

View attachment 49259
heres my buttikofari in the tank with my two piranhas. he rules the tank.


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

that thing is blurry as hell


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

what kind of ranas are those? how long have they been together??

i just looked at your sig, brandites ehh? any problems with that??


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

He wont rule after those Ps take a bite or two out of him :nod:


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

NICE FISH


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

What makes me think this isn't going to end well....


----------



## crashbfc (Jan 3, 2005)

those fish have been together for 3 months now,and if any body dies i bet it wont be the buttokaferi,hes always beating on the piranhas,they run like hell when he comes around.for one hes twice as fast,and seeing how he does hes twice as strong.but the main thing above all this ,hes three times more intelligent.so we will just see what happens ill keep every one posted.

crashbfc


----------



## crashbfc (Jan 3, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> what kind of ranas are those? how long have they been together??
> 
> i just looked at your sig, brandites ehh? any problems with that??
> [snapback]893796[/snapback]​


 as for my two brandtis they get along good,every once in a while they meet up ,but on the most part they do good together.ive had them together for 3 months now ,if one was going to kill the other they would have done it already ,dont you think.

crashbfc


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

> ,if one was going to kill the other they would have done it already ,dont you think.


No, as they become more adjusted to the tank they will also become more territorial. One of them will be killed soon.

I had a small flowerhorn living with my sanchezi for over 1 month before the flower finally got eaten.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

crashbfc said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> > what kind of ranas are those? how long have they been together??
> ...


they are unpredictable and most of what i have read says two serras dont work, but good luck man


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

sorry but I think someones gonna get the boot... Not to be pesimistic but piranha are jerks when they get stuck in to a territory


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Dood, this is gunna end up bad.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

hmmmmm. we had a larg buta at my work. we tryed to put a red devil with hem(same size the red was a little biger) and the devil got his ass wooped. we tryed even a damn dovii haha.. dovii also got his ass kicked. those are sweet fish though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

R.I.P buttakoferi


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

btw why won't any of you guys respond to my post?


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

piranhadude said:


> hmmmmm. we had a larg buta at my work. we tryed to put a red devil with hem(same size the red was a little biger) and the devil got his ass wooped. we tryed even a damn dovii haha.. dovii also got his ass kicked. those are sweet fish though.
> [snapback]900541[/snapback]​


My Red Devil kicked the Butti's butt, all over the tank and they are both evil.


----------



## Sandee (Oct 30, 2006)

crashbfc said:


> View attachment 49259
> heres my buttikofari in the tank with my two piranhas. he rules the tank.


My Butti lives alone - he'll eat or fight with anyone I put in (and I've only tried that twice!). He's a good boy - very happy, great personality!

Take a look at him live on my FishCam: http://www.sandeeland.com/kittycam

The view changes every 30 seconds or so. Click link above ...










Sandee
------------------------------
Cats, cars and Cichlids ...

www.sandeeland.com


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Way to resurrect the dead-


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

shes a new member give her a break AK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> shes a new member give her a break AK


Yeah I guess I should have added more-sorry i was in a hurry this morning and had to leave for a bit-Thats a nice butti to say the least-

And thats a damn neat cam thingy you got going on two-How does that work exactly if you dont mind explaining that?

Once again sorry for comming across like an ass-It's really not like me at all


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah. Welcome to the forum. Thats a great looking set up you got there. 
You might consider making a new thread instead of posting it up in one that is 2 years old. that way it dosen't get lost in a slew of ppl telling you not to bump old ass posts.

tho I do wonder how the OP's tank worked out. I wouldn't be suprised to learn the Butti beat the living hell out of the P's. Buttis are evil.


----------



## Sandee (Oct 30, 2006)

HA - funny to see a 2 year old thread come back alive. Hey, maybe I'll only post here every 24 months, who knows!







I did notice the date, but said WTF ...

Yes, I'm very proud of my Butti (aka Joey Buttifucko). Regarding the camera(s), I'm a bit of a geek and have a server running in my basement (my tank room) - I use Active WebCam to run 2 cameras that toggle every 30 seconds. The webcams are nice, Creative NX Ultras - wideangle lens helps grab the image of tank better than the standard webcams. You don't need a server - I just have one for prototype work I do.

Here's a video I did when Joey DID have a friend:

Joey and Amy Buttifucko

This pix will change if you press F5 ...










Sandee
------------------------------
Cats, Cars and Cichlids ...
www.sandeeland.com


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

man I did that acouple times too...lol.....whatever happened though...now it got mje curious cause my Midas corners my Butti ...lol...


----------

